# Question re Australian media, TV, film production/post production industry



## asano (May 31, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering whether professionals in Australian production/post-production industry use Media Match Australia; and if so, to what extent? 
As a social networking site Media Match is quite big on the US market and since I am moving down under I thought it might be worth giving a try, but I don’t quite know how popular it is with companies and professionals in Australia.

Thanks for any feedback,

Asano


----------

